# On site battery problems - need some help please



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm on a camp site and didn't book EHU because I have 220w of solar power and 2 x 110w batteries which were new last August 

I checked the battery readings 10 mins ago and it was at 89% and 12.9v 
Kids had tv on and then 12v switched off. Switched panel back on and it's dropped to 0% but voltage is 12.4v and it's telling me to charge. It has now done this 3 times but only since I installed the new solar panel 140w with lr1218 solar regulator and EBL 220 electroblok 

We're off to france in a couple weeks so must get this sorted as no plans to be on hookup. Can't understand what's going on. Surely the batteries can't be knackered after a year? They are wet batteries, I've yet to check the water levels in them but are they required to be topped up anyway? 

Any help or advice much appreciated


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you tested the batteries with a meter, I found my batteries where not holding there charge well but showed okay on the panel.

I found one that the magic eye said was okay was until you put a load on it and it fell away to 10 volts.

The other one the magic eye was not lit so thought that must be u/s as well but checked it any way and that was holding a charge but quickly fell away while watching the tv in the evening. 

Just because they are nearly new does not mean they wont have failed.

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds to me from the first post that something isn't working. With 200W of solar available and 110AH of battery, that should not need EHU this time of year.

Suggest you check through the system and confirm each stage is working correctly.

I'd be looking at solar panel voltage into the controller (17V or so) output from the controller to the battery (13.6V or thereabouts) and the batteries themselves.

Wet batteries do need periodic maintenance.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check if there is a fuse between the solar panel controller and the batteries, it sounds like the charge is being produced but not getting through.....

the only way is to start at one end (panels) and trace it through checking voltage at each point.

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

There is a fuse on the electroblock for the solar panel. I haven't checked that, I just assumed as it was showing on the schaudt panel that the solar panel is putting in up to 8 that it couldn't be that. I'm sure when I removed the fuse before that the reading went off the panel so I don't think it's that somehow.

I really don't know how to check, what to check and in what order. I have a draper multimeter but no idea how to use it  

The panel is showing a healthy voltage of 13.1v currently on the leisure battery and he fox d1 monitor confirms that so does that mean that it's being reported correctly if 2 seperate sources are displaying the same voltage?

Where do I start checking? I will obviously check the water levels. The batteries doesn't get hot at all as I check regularly.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, solar fuse is fine.

Batteries are cool and there is green showing in the viewing window so I'm guessing green is all ok? They are technopart 110 leisure batteries 1 year old.

What else could be the problem? I've had to reset the nominal battery capacity so it's now showing the usual '50%?' When you reset it. Everything is physically working ok and battery voltage is good. 

Am I right in thinking that if the voltage is good and that it's showing good on 2 seperate sources that the batteries must be ok? 

I'm normally quite good at sorting problems out but this is baffling me and hubby not with me, just me and the kids


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure whether your Elektroblock comes with some sort of battery computer, but if it does, and you are sure the batteries themselves are fine, then maybe the issue lies there. E.g. could it be that the battery capacity is set way too low, and it switches off according to Ah used, rather than voltage?

In your place I would try and replicate the problem (starting from batteries charged, which should have a voltage of 12.8V after they have been left alone for a few hours, i.e. no charge or discharge), and then, when it switches off, measure the battery voltage with a separate multimeter. If it is very low (say <11.8-12V) then the batteries are the issue, if not, then it would the the monitoring system (if present).

Pieter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

13.10V is not that high if the solar panels are running properly, mine keep them up at 13.60V to 13.80V, the twin chargers are also set to 13.80V.

I'll be around all weekend if you want to pop over for a quick check. NN10 0JT.

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like your battery is duff to me. I have a similar setup. EBL FOX D1 and 240w of solar.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like your battery is duff to me. I have a similar setup. EBL FOX D1 and 240w of solar.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks peter. I'm in billingshurst, West Sussex at the moment visiting my sister and am parkd up at the Limeburners pub with awning up so can't move :lol: 

It was overcast when I took that reading and I'm partly under trees so I would expect it to be lower but usually the reading is higher. I wouldn't worry if I knew I'd used the power but to go from 89% to off is worrying.

Will have to google how to use this meter then take the readings separately to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just a thought . . . Blade fuses CAN visually look ok but to be sure put your meter across the fuse & check continuity - or easier still whip that fuse out & slot another in (of the same value of course) at least you can exclude that when tracing voltages back


----------

